# Alaska Wilderness Cook



## smokink (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi - I'm Kay-Marie.

I come from 40 years in Alaska - fishing and hunting.  I've worked in the Oilfields to the fishing boats but enjoyed most of my adult life in the kitchen/BBQ after 4 years of chefs training.  I began experimenting with all kinds of preparations from salting, drying, smoking and pickling.

My smoker is a 1940's Army Field Oven.  Converted - easily into a smoker with a simple change in the base with a smaller heat source.  That Field over was part of the Corp of Engineers that forged and built what is known today as the Alaskan-Canadian Highway (Al-Can) or Highway 1 that goes all the way to Panama.  I now own 2 of the same.  One lives in Alaska, the other in my Las Vegas winter home.

I have successfully hot smoked and cold smoked all kinds of things - including making home made Ham.

I have a rudimentary design on a smoke generator - but would like to learn more and I'm hoping your forum will have much to share.  

I would love to share some of my experiences as well.

Thanks for the open door welcome.  

Looking forward to many conversations.


----------



## rgacat (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to SMF Kay-Marie you will find lots of friendly smokers here. Looking forward to your post about your travels. How about a few pictures of you smoker.

Ronnie G.


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Kay-Marie. I would love to see what you're cooking with and look forward to learning from your experience.

Chuck


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Kay! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want! 

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Kay-Marie and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to the SMF...the best BBQ site on the web!!!!  You will find whatever you are looking for right here, from recipes to the best technical advice available.

We are looking forward to sharing and learning from you.  Please be sure to post pictures of your smokers and whatever you smoke on them, cook on your stove, or even boil in a pot!!!  We call this Q-View and we gotta see it!!!!

Good Luck and Good Smokin'

Bill


----------



## smokink (Feb 9, 2013)

Working on uploading some photo's now.  Thanks for the nice welcome!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Looking forward to hearing some of your cooking adventures. I've always wanted to explore Alaska so maybe I'll have to look you up when I make the trek!


----------



## smokink (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, "thoseguys26" - it has been a great learning experience for me.  Don't think I'd have much to offer had I not lived in Alaska as long as I have.  In my list of Alaskan goodies to smoke is Halibut, Black Cod, Salmon.  Cold smoking - Lox.  But I pickle, make caviar and more.  It is helpful to know some of the local natives to teach you the ways - if not one of them, someone that has learned from them.  
Take yourself there - stay for a while.  I'll be fishing and preparing/smoking in Seward.  Look her up!


----------



## alaskanbear (Feb 9, 2013)

aboard my fellow Alaskan!  Nice to see, for sure.  A wealth of knowledge here and all are ears when it comes to new and different ways of smokin, curin, cannin, and whatever-in..lol  Enjoy your stay.

RIch


----------



## smokink (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Rich!!  Where do you hail from?  I'm Anchorage.


----------



## smokink (Feb 10, 2013)

Before I get totally lost or post in the wrong place, Can someone suggest where I could find some designs for a home made smoke generator??  Is there a specific forum?

Thanks!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to SMF.

just found out my Daughter is moving to Seward Alaska in June after she out of college


----------



## smokink (Feb 10, 2013)

jrod62 - It's a sweet little fishing village/tourist town of about 3K people and NO traffic signals.  Everyone knows you in a short period of time.  What will she do there?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 10, 2013)

to SMF!  Glad to have you join us!

Kat


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 10, 2013)

smokinK said:


> jrod62 - It's a sweet little fishing village/tourist town of about 3K people and NO traffic signals.  Everyone knows you in a short period of time.  What will she do there?


Her boyfriend got a job up there in Law enforcement. He will be moving up there next month. Then after college (in June) She moving up there. She went to school for Business Management.


----------



## smokink (Feb 10, 2013)

Very small town - biggest store there is the grocery store and they have usually seasonal workers - the towns people tend to keep the winter jobs.  Maybe if she's looking there'll be work at that Safeway, the Fish House, maybe the city or the Prison.  Other than that, some small restaurant & bars or work as a deck hand or fish cleaner.  It's not a big town.


----------



## venture (Feb 10, 2013)

I didn't see any pictures?

Never mind, I am about the worst on this forum for not posting pictures?  I even hate cell phones or whatever they are calling them this year?

Sounds to me like you have a lot experience to share on the forum?  Please jump in!

Actually, there was a question on the forum recently?  About those surplus units and whether they had galvanized stuff in them which might not the best for hot smoking.

I will look forward to your future posts!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokink (Feb 10, 2013)

Well Venture - I think I can help you see my pics.  

First - click on my handle.  It should take you to my profile.  View my photos there.

As for the Oven it's Stainless Steel and Cast Iron.  Heavy sucker!  

I'll check out the forum to see what they are talking about.  Thanks!  Lookin forward to some info sharing.

K


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to SMF.png



__ shoneyboy
__ Jan 8, 2013






From South Louisiana....ShoneyBoy


----------



## smokink (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Shoneyboy - bet you've got some tasty rubs!


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 11, 2013)

Now I do season everything I cook, but I don’t like the seasoning to be the center of attention……. To tell you the truth, I’m a naturalists, I like to taste the meat and the smoke more than the seasonings….


----------



## smokink (Feb 11, 2013)

Actually - I too enjoy more natural flavors as well.  Don't use nor had much of an interest in rubs or sauces either.


----------



## alaskanbear (Feb 11, 2013)

smokinK said:


> Thanks Rich!!  Where do you hail from?  I'm Anchorage.


Up north of Willow, Parks Hwy..

Rich


----------

